# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Singh Center for Nanotechnology, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

nano.upenn.edu

facebook.com/singhcenternano

twitter.com/UPennSinghNano

Assistant Professor - Marc Miskin

Projects:

cell-sized micro robots

----------


## Airicist

Singh Center for Nanotechnology

Published on Oct 6, 2013




> The Krishna P. Singh Center for Nanotechnology has been in the works for the past two years. It features new state of the art laboratories designed for the School of Arts and Sciences and the School of Engineering and Applied Sciences. The official opening is Friday.

----------

